# Telecaster : Nash, Kirn, Danocaster, K-Line any thoughts



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey I've been playing with a Relic '58 Custom shop and shopping for a new toy. The price tag of a CS is so high, that I'm looking at other options. Since I haven't played with a Nash, Kirn, Danocaster or K-Line I'm looking for any info, opinions that might help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you looked around in, or asked the forum folks at: http://www.tdpri.com/ ?

Tons of information there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was going to order a custom made Tele my self. But recently I found a good deal on a Gibson SG which has also been on my wish list for a while. So the custom T style guitar will have to wait a while. The 2 builders I was looking at were Crooks and Kirn. Recently I also was looking at Seppo from Frankenstein guitars. Crooks takes way too long and is more expensive. I'm leaning towards a Ron Kirn but haven't investigated Seppo enough to make a decision yet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.prairiecustomguitars.com

Perhaps Marty can build you something


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GIve me a ring...you never know.....you might be impressed..


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You might want to add Suhr to your list. I've played a couple of Suhr Teles in Lauzon Music in Ottawa and they are fantastic. Too spendy for me, but if I was looking for a high end Tele I'd make sure I at least tried a Suhr.

Just re-read your post and it looks like you're looking for a relic'd Tele. I guess that probably rules out the Suhr.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> You might want to add Suhr to your list. I've played a couple of Suhr Teles in Lauzon Music in Ottawa and they are fantastic. Too spendy for me, but if I was looking for a high end Tele I'd make sure I at least tried a Suhr.
> 
> Just re-read your post and it looks like you're looking for a relic'd Tele. I guess that probably rules out the Suhr.



Tried a lot of them, didn't do it for me. I know a lot of people like them, but not my thing. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

One of the issues to have in mind is that some of these guys are assemblers (like Nash), while others are builders (like Kirn). Depending on what you are looking for, one might be superior than the other. The best Tele that I have played was from Rice. The Rice boys are builders too.

I am not sure about Danocaster, but K-Line and Nash concentrate on reliced work. While Kirn and Rice can do both new and tastefully reliced. Kirn and Rice are both active in the TDPRI forum. I am sure they will be happy to communicate with you regarding your needs.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course budget and $$ are considerations. I believe that Guitar Junky in Montreal has several Nash's in stock so at least you can take one for a test drive. He's on this forum so you should be able to find him (I'm not associated with him).


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Jay Christopher said:


> Hey I've been playing with a Relic '58 Custom shop and shopping for a new toy. The price tag of a CS is so high, that I'm looking at other options. Since I haven't played with a Nash, Kirn, Danocaster or K-Line I'm looking for any info, opinions that might help me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Jay, sent you an email!

I am the nash guitars dealer in Montreal

cheers


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Iv'e tried a few of these, had my hands on a lot of Nash's out west in the Seattle area, they can be cool as long as the nk and aging aren't out of control, certainly good electronics..almost went for a tele, but the same shop had a Custom shop for the same nickel, never looked back..


----------

